# 75 Year Service Award for Milford Jacobs, PM Triune Lodge No. 15



## News Feeder (Jul 19, 2010)

Date: August 7, 2010

Time: Noon

Light Refreshments immediately after the program.

Where: Triune Lodge No. 15, 1914 Basse Road, San Antonio, TX 78213

Program: Persentation of 75 year Service Award to Milford Jacobs.

If you plan to attend, send e-mail to tomsmith@juno.com and tell how many will attend.



      Date: 
                                    Saturday, 7 August 2010 - 12:00 pm - 1:00 pm        


read more



More...


----------

